# Carn't get a stable OC



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I know a lot about OC'ing, ive read article after article over the past few months.
But i carnt seem to get a stable OC even if i up my FSB by 5mhz, After 5mins of playing Crysis it crashes with a blue screen which i cannot see. 
Ive got everest writing a log every 5 sec on my temps the CPU didnt even reach 45c on both cores.
All the voltages where stable and under manual control so they dont change.
Also in the BIOS, when you select "Unlink" to unlink the RAM from the CPU the RAM should stay at 800mhz but it doesn't, As soon as i up the FSB my RAM goes down to 790mhz and the timings shift to 5-6-6-18 (5-5-5-15).
Its driving me crazy.... All i want is a bit of extra performance and it keeps crashing with the slightest touch.
I need some help before i throw my PC out the Window...:grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn off the auto reboot so it freezes on the bsod
have you lifted your ram voltage


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

RAM is at 2.0v.
But i think my problem could lie in the CPU spread spectrum. Could it be conflicting with my OC.
Also i found out that Event Viewer recorded the BSOD, altho no stop code :sigh it did say it was caused by an unknown driver. (Yay for MS).


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok, ive managed to stable to OC, ive disabled everything with spectrum in it, put the RAM voltage to 1.9v (5-5-5-15 @ 793mhz)
The FSB was at 333mhz now is at 340mhz (a small step). My processor is running at 2.79ghz (Default 2.66ghz) 
Ive also manually set every OC setting there is, most where on Auto, so i was guessing as i increased the FSB the PCI-E bus was also increased becoming unstable. And then this in turn was causing the unknown driver error. 
Its been running now for 3hrs without fail.
Im going to try and get my CPU to 2.9ghz.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok, so this has been worrying me even before i started OC'ing. Its my RAM and N/B.
After about 1 hour of the system been on (Idle) i carnt touch my RAM or N/B. They are so hot i can cook an egg in seconds on them.
My Motherboard has copper/pipes running all over and sitting on the N/B is a big chunk i would say about 4cmX4cmX8cm. The RAM are in cased in Ali. I dont know the exact temp but is this normal.
I would like to OC my RAM to 900mhz (800mhz) what stresses would this put the RAM and the Motherboard under.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think you need to read up on articles on o/c'ing


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

please paste a screenshot off all the tabs in cpu-z 

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php



what is your ram ratio ??????



you will never get to 900mhz on your ram . nor would you want to!

that would put your ram running far faster with a wider bandwidth than your cpu could ever hope to make use of

hell / with the E8400 and its 1333mhz FSB the DDR2-800 ram doesnt really like anything above 870-890mhz tops!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The pics are at the bottom. 
For my RAM the CPU-Z doesnt show any timings 4-4-4-15 and 2.2v EVP (but i only want to go to 2.0v) but my RAM supports it, here


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you need to change your memory divider aka SPD to a value of "2" >>>>. your ram ratio should be 1:1 not 13:15


is your vdimm set at 2.0 volts now ?

what is your cpu voltage set at now ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have you checked for bios updates ?????


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

There is no BIOS update at this time http://www.giga-byte.com/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2553
And my Motherboard doesnt have a SPD divider. I can set the FSB/RAM Ratio to 1:1 but that means i need to set my FSB to Auto and when i do that my FSB goes to 430mhz and my RAM goes to 1266mhz. So im not doing that again.
My RAM voltage is at 1.9v which is stable ive had no problems
My CPU is 1.31 Full load and 1.12v on idle. (I can put the Voltage on a set rate if you like , it probably doesnt need to go to 1.31v yet)


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Just double checked, there is no option to change my Memory Divider. All i have in the BIOS is the ability to change all the timings and the frequency of the RAM.
I have also dropped my CPU voltage to 1.25v same performance but with a 4c temp drop.
Im using Prime95 to do the torture testing.
RAM is now at 2.0v.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Karlos, to set your CPU/Mem ratio to 1:1 use the blue highlighted settings below. They are taken from the users manual for your board. 

*FSB-Memory Clock Mode*
Auto BIOS will automatically setup the FSB-Memory Clock Mode. (Default value)
Linked Set FSB-Memory Clock Mode to Linked.
Unlinked Set FSB-Memory Clock Mode to Unlinked.

*FSB-Memory Ratio*
This option is available only when FSB-Memory Clock Mode is Linked.

Auto BIOS will automatically setup the FSB-Memory Ratio. (Default value)
1:1 Set FSB-Memory Ratio to 1:1.
5:4 Set FSB-Memory Ratio to 5:4.
3:2 Set FSB-Memory Ratio to 3:2.
Sync Mode Set FSB-Memory Ratio to Sync Mode.

*CPU Host Frequency*
This option is available only when FSB-Memory Clock Mode is Linked or Unlinked.100 ~ 650 Set CPU Host Frequency from 100 MHz to 650 MHz.

The actual range depends on the CPU you install.
If you use a 533 MHz FSB processor, please set CPU Host Frequency to 133 MHz.
If you use an 800 MHz FSB processor, please set CPU Host Frequency to 200 MHz.
If you use a 1066 MHz FSB processor, please set CPU Host Frequency to 266 MHz.
If you use a 1333 MHz FSB processor, please set CPU Host Frequency to 333 MHz.

*Actual CPU Clock (Mhz)*
The values depend on CPU Host Frequency setting.

*Memory Frequency (Mhz)*
This option is available only when FSB-Memory Clock Mode is Unlinked.
400 ~ 1400 Set Memory Frequency from 400 MHz to 1400 MHz

Using Unlinked will allow you to set the FSB for the RAM (Memory Frequency) and the CPU (CPU Host Frequency) seperately but, as Linderman so wisely stated, it is best to run it at 1:1.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah i know but like i said for some reason when i select Auto and linked and change the Ratio to 1:1 my FSB hits 450mhz and my RAM goes to 1266mhz all with a CPU multi of x8

Edit: I know its best to run at 1:1 but i have yet seen any who OC's get a 1:1 ratio when manually OC'ing


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Yeah i know but like i said for some reason when i select Auto and linked and change the Ratio to 1:1 my FSB hits 450mhz and my RAM goes to 1266mhz all with a CPU multi of x8
> 
> Edit: I know its best to run at 1:1 but i have yet seen any who OC's get a 1:1 ratio when manually OC'ing


What are you setting to Auto?

BTW, I'm running an E8400 OCed to 4ghz running @ 1:1 on DDR800. FSB @ 445 RAM @ 890.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok my mistake there is no Auto...
But however this is what happens when i select a ratio of 1:1 in linked mode.

FSB - Memory Clock Mode = Linked
FSB - Memory Ratio = 1:1
CPU Host Frequency = 333mhz
X Actual CPU Clock = 332.8 mhz

Memory Frequency = Linked 
X Actual Memory Clock = 1331.3mhz


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

That's odd. It's showing QDR for your RAM instead of DDR.

Let's go at it from another angle.
Try these settings:

FSB-Mem Clock Mode to Unlinked
CPU Host Frequency to 333mhz.
Memory Frequency to 667mhz

That's a manually configured 1:1 ratio. As you raise the CPU Host Frequency to increase your OC raise the Memory Frequency by twice the amount. When you've reached the desired OC you're Memory Frequency should be twice the CPU Host Frequency (eg. 2.9ghz would be CPU Host 363mhz/Mem Freq 726mhz.)

As you know you need to increase it slowly to find you max stable OC.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

It carnt be QDR because last time i accidentally selected and saved at those settings and as it booted it showed my RAM @ 1333mhz on the POST screen. I freaked out and quickly changed it back.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Aus_Karlos said:


> It carnt be QDR because last time i accidentally selected and saved at those settings and as it booted it showed my RAM @ 1333mhz on the POST screen. I freaked out and quickly changed it back.


What I mean by QDR is that for some reason the BIOS is showing your Memory buss as quad pumped (4x333=1333) instead of double pumped (2x333=667) 

I don't think that's it's really running at 1333mhz. I seriously doubt that the system would even post at such a high memory clock rate. It's likely just a glitch in the BIOS, and it's reading the rated FSB rather than the actual memory clock.

See what it does when using the manual configuration.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

So u want the CPU @ 333 and the RAM @ 667.
Once i reboot i will post screens using CPU-Z.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes, I just want to see if the BIOS still shows RAM as quad pumped when set to unlinked. If not, then continue your OC (using the manual configuration) until you reach your desired stable OC.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok this is what it says.
BIOS

FSB - Memory Clock Mode = Unlinked
X FSB - Memory Ratio = Auto
CPU Host Frequency = 333mhz
X Actual CPU Clock = 332.8 mhz

Memory Frequency = 667
X Actual Memory Clock = 665.6mhz

POST Screen:
Memory Clock is: 667mhz
Dual channel 128-bit
bla bla bla


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks good. If you want to maintain the 1:1 ratio just raise the two settings at the same time, and be sure the Memory Frequency is double the CPU Host. 

Happy OCing. :wave:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ive now lost a huge chunk of my RAMs performance., Ive set my OC back on with a CPU clock of 345mhz but have adjusted my RAM clock to keep a 1:1 ratio which is now 691mhz.
Ive now lost 5ms in latency, 200mb/s read, 180mb/s write and 300mb/s in copy.
I really want to get my RAM back up to 800mhz which is its default.
Ive also lost 2000mb/s in memory/Front Side Bus bandwidth, it was 12064mb/s its now 10064mb/s


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Ive now lost a huge chunk of my RAMs performance., Ive set my OC back on with a CPU clock of 345mhz but have adjusted my RAM clock to keep a 1:1 ratio which is now 691mhz.
> Ive now lost 5ms in latency, 200mb/s read, 180mb/s write and 300mb/s in copy.
> I really want to get my RAM back up to 800mhz which is its default.
> Ive also lost 2000mb/s in memory/Front Side Bus bandwidth, it was 12064mb/s its now 10064mb/s


It's not written in stone that you have to run at 1:1. You can set the Memory Frequency to 800mhz (DDR800) and leave the CPU Host Frequency at 345mhz.

Another thing, if you want to maintain your OC you should disable EIST in the BIOS, and manually adjust your Vcore as need to reach a stable OC. Leaving EIST enabled has been known to cause instability in OCed systems.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

at mattlock has stated its not imperative that you run at 1:1 ratio most systems do seem to run their best performance when set-up like that, but it not craved in stone

besides with 1333mhz FSB systems they have the ability to outrun the speed of DDR2-800 for the first time, so many uers will be unlinking the cpu clock / ram clock


enjoy

P.S. you got a real nice OC going there Mattlock >>>>ray: well done


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Linderman and right back at ya..... 4-4-4-12 @ 850mhz.....SaaWEEEET!! ray:

What's your Vdimm?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

vdimm is 2.1 with two sticks I tried adding two more but I couldnt get it to fly past about 830


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for all your help guys it has been great. Ive managed to get a stable OC of FSB @ 350mhz (2.8ghz) and a RAM of 691mhz (POST reads 700mhz) and my performance is much better than before even on the RAM side. Ive also change my voltages, CPU is now at 1.25v and RAM is at 2.0v.
Ive ran Prime95 for 3hrs with no errors, core temps only got to 52c and rarely spiked to 54c.
Im going to get an ASUS Arctic Square tomorrow so hopefully i can OC upto 3ghz. I know my CPU can only support 3.2ghz.

Just one more question. How much performance gain would i get if i changed my timings to 4-4-4-15. Would this also offset the OC if so what would need readjusting.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey guys ive got an OC of 2.88ghz and RAM at 720mhz.
My CPU voltage is stable at 1.28v and RAM at 2.05v
Im trying to get to 3ghz with my CPU but it seems out of reach. With Prime95 my temps hit 55c and stay there for as long as the test (@2.88ghz).
Have you got any tips to keep it cooler.
I have a Thermaltake Armor (Full size) and lots of fans, the temp inside the case is room temp, HDDs are about 30c the hottest is 35c as its on the top of the others.

When i play games however my CPU temp rarely hit 50c even on full load. (Based on playing Crysis for 3hrs) So i was thinking of OCing to 3ghz and just testing it on a game and not use Prime95 as i know that would make the temps go to about 60c.
Is that wise...


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Are those temps with the new cooler? Did you use Arctic Silver? If so, do a burn in with Prime95 (let it run for 24hrs). Then use your PC at the current OC for a couple of weeks to let the AS5 setup and then push your OC higher. You should gain a couple of degrees of cooling by doing this.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

They didn't have the Artic Square in stock at the moment but im using AS5. Ive currently got a Silent Knight cooler but ive been searching and ppl say that the Arctic is a lot better which is why i want one.
Ive got a load of different sized fans around, i was going to use them and attach them to parts of my M/B to keep the whole thing cool see if that made any difference.
I was going to use one for my RAM as even before i OCed i couldn't touch my RAM after 20mins.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Quite honestly, there are better choices than the Arctis Square available. 

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2124&page=5
http://www.elitebastards.com/cms/in...sk=view&id=422&Itemid=27&limit=1&limitstart=2
http://www.tomshardware.com/2008/02/20/cpu_cooler_charts_2008/page16.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/2008/02/26/cpu_cooler_charts_2008_part_2/page10.html

The Cooler Hyper Master TX2 looks to be a very good budget entry. Half the weight and size of the Thermalright IFX-14 and very close in max temp (only a 5° difference with fan on high, 10° on low). It runs right with the 2 H20 setups listed in the THG chart. I don't like the pushpin mounting though.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for those bits on info, but most of them i would have to import from a different country. And that would be expensive.... 
However ive moved 3 HDD's from the front of my case to the top back, overall my case temp has dropped by 10c (Its allowing cooler air into the case). and my cores have dropped 2c aswell. The only downside is now that my HDD's are about 8-10c hotter. My hottest is 42c but thats within reason. I will try and OC to 2.94ghz see if the temps change at all.

My case is fully supported by Liquid cooling, im thinking if the temps continue to climb before i reach my desired OC, would it be worth looking into or is it a waste of money.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

its a big investment for water cooling I would get a top of the line cpu cooler like the tuniq 120 or thernaltake extreme 120 or some of the great choices Mattlock threw out



do you have a fan located at the very top of your case ? like a whales blow hole


a full tower should not have any hard drives running at 42C !!

I run a full tower and even my fastest 15,000 rpm scsi drives are only at 33C and the 10,000 rpm sata drive is at 30C


it sounds to me as if you have some case fan experiments to perform >>>> dont forget not all case fans are equal there are junk 120mm fans that only push 1700rpms and their are others that will push 2850 rpms ?????

same thing with the 80mm case fans junk = 1700 rpms high qaulity = 3800 rpm's

they are much noisier but you can then complete your journey to 3.0ghz


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

The two HSFs that Linderman suggested are awesome and huge. Here's some pics of what the Tuniq might looklike in your TT Armor.

http://www.bigbruin.com/reviews05/sunbeamtuniq/index.php?file=3

http://www.coolpc.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1285

The Tuniq used to be hard to get, but it seems to be more readily available now.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Holy crap they are huge, wont the weight snap the motherboard tho. I actually might get one if i can fit it in.

Yes i do have a blow hole at the top but unfortunately my PSU is that big it covers half of the hole and so i can't stick the fan there.
All my 120mm fans are pushing out 2280rpm ive linked the yellow sensor wires in parallel with each other and then added a clip on the end to plug into the "System" jumper on my M/B so i can control the speed.
My 90mm (Rear HDD bay) is @2000rpm.

Also do you guys know where i can buy parts for my Case, so i can add an extra pull out drive bay with a 120mm fan. Its so i can place it at the front and have 2x 120mm sucking in air.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmm just got a BSOD out of the blue. 
I was just watching some TV from my TV Tuner card. The app only uses 20% of one core and the core temps were sitting on 39c.
For now tho ive backed off my FSB from 360 to 350.
Event view has recorded these two DCOM errors. This was at the time of the BSOD

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	DCOM
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	10016
Date: 30/03/2008
Time: 1:21:40 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
Computer:	BRAINLESS
Description:
The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{555F3418-D99E-4E51-800A-6E89CFD8B1D7}
to the user NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE SID (S-1-5-19). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


But thats not a BSOD is it.... This is my last BSOD and this was beofore OCing.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	System Error
Event Category:	(102)
Event ID:	1003
Date: 17/01/2008
Time: 8:47:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	BRAINLESS
Description:
Error code 00000000000000d3, parameter1 fffff97fff404370, parameter2 000000000000000c, parameter3 0000000000000000, parameter4 fffff800010486a4.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 53 79 73 74 65 6d 20 45 System E
0008: 72 72 6f 72 20 20 45 72 rror Er
0010: 72 6f 72 20 63 6f 64 65 ror code
0018: 20 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 0000000
0020: 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 64 0000000d
0028: 33 20 20 50 61 72 61 6d 3 Param
0030: 65 74 65 72 73 20 66 66 eters ff
0038: 66 66 66 39 37 66 66 66 fff97fff
0040: 34 30 34 33 37 30 2c 20 404370, 
0048: 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 00000000
0050: 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 63 0000000c
0058: 2c 20 30 30 30 30 30 30 , 000000
0060: 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 00000000
0068: 30 30 2c 20 66 66 66 66 00, ffff
0070: 66 38 30 30 30 31 30 34 f8000104
0078: 38 36 61 34 86a4


----------

